# gbatemp forum on DS



## EverlongNDS (Feb 4, 2009)

Just and idea

I guess that it would be cool to see gbatemp on a super super lite version,like a mobile phone version, so it can be acessible from the nintendo DS browser.

It would be pretty cool to acess GBATEMP everytime im at a mall\coffee\whatever with the ds, instead of having to carry  the notebook on my backpack.

For the people that have problems with the Nintendo DS Browser, and slow connection..

-make sure that your using you're own wireless router,and its close

-and try dont to steal your neighbors wireless net xD its always too far from being a good connection


My connection its pretty cool and quick..no complains


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, we already have a mobile phone version of gbatemp which the name escapes me, but a DS browser version would seem cool.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Feb 5, 2009)

The coders of GBAtemp need to make a GBAtemp download database app for the DS so that we can download homebrew .nds files on the go.

And before everyone says DSOrganize 3.2, it's not working well on my CycloDS and the database isn't located here and I wanna download files from GBAtemp!


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 5, 2009)

i also want this


----------



## playallday (Feb 5, 2009)

Same here.  At least once a week I find myself wanting to go on the site but I can't!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like this... in an iPhone App.


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah! thanks for the support! I really want to acess GBATEMP on the ds, and love the idea of downloading directly to the DS.

Hope that the gbatemp coders like it too.

The idea itself is...original,  and gba would be the first forum to have a proper handheld site and download database. It would be great.. I guess.^^


FOR NOW.. i guess gbatemp staff could make a stickiee out of this, and let everyone give the're opinion.
I'm sure we're not the only one's really wanting this.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR ATTENCION ON THIS!


----------



## leinad (Feb 5, 2009)

there was http://mobile.gbatemp.net/ for this, but they kinda seem to have canceled it o.o The maintaince message is there since months


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 5, 2009)

erm just use OPERA DS and visit like normal!


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 6, 2009)

that's how i do it once in aa while,but it wold be way better if there where a proper version for the ds,lighter.

Again,just an ideia,suggestion


----------



## Sstew (Feb 6, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> I would like this... in an iPhone App.




Agreed!

I mean I know I can use Safari and come to the site, but an app would be soo cool. Maybe with just releases, and latest threads on it?


----------



## BakuFunn (Feb 6, 2009)

haha, if apple would ever allow that!
A webapp would work well though.


----------



## Narin (Feb 6, 2009)

While I can't go into details, there should be a mobile friendly version of GBAtemp available in the future.


----------



## playallday (Feb 6, 2009)

Yay!  I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope GBAtemp works well on the DS soon! I'm gonna be getting an EZ-Flash 3-in-1 memory expansion and I wanna put it to good use.


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 7, 2009)

Another question that i ask myself is;

-what will receive more attencion? and mobile phone version, or a proper ds version of gbtatemp?

Because, in the mobile phone version,i will have to pay the internet use,at least,most of the people.

A fan of this site, a kid with a nintendo console, or a simple visitor, 95% of the time is here for a reason. Nintendo and flashcards. They find what they need, and become a regular visitor.

BUT even a fan,will not spend many ime on the mobile version,because of the money spent on the internet use.

I say YES to the mobile phone, its a great way to expand GBATEMP.

BUT I say HELL YEAH to a proper site for the DS. Its original,unique in the nintendo comunity.

and if by any means, its possible to make a download database in the proper ds site,directy to the ds,well..then in my opinion it will become a major weapon on making GBATEMP even more famous.

Again,just an opinion

*Posts merged*

Let me just add that, a mobile phone version doesn't give a lot of oportunity in making a good looking portal.


----------



## Maktub (Feb 7, 2009)

Everlong, mobile phone versions work very well on the DS. There's no need to choose between those too IMO.


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 7, 2009)

Sure they do! the msn messenger for the mobile phone is great.

But i fear that a portal like gbatemp,with so many information, turn out to be messy,and confuse.

But im sure they will do and exelent job


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 7, 2009)

But what to view it with.... I heard Bunjalloo doesn't require a RAM pack to use. Is this true? And what other homebrew browsers don't require a RAM pack?


----------



## da_head (Feb 7, 2009)

what do u mean by a "proper" ds version? like viewable through a ds web browser? or a homebrew just for this site?


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 4, 2009)

Just and idea

I guess that it would be cool to see gbatemp on a super super lite version,like a mobile phone version, so it can be acessible from the nintendo DS browser.

It would be pretty cool to acess GBATEMP everytime im at a mall\coffee\whatever with the ds, instead of having to carry  the notebook on my backpack.

For the people that have problems with the Nintendo DS Browser, and slow connection..

-make sure that your using you're own wireless router,and its close

-and try dont to steal your neighbors wireless net xD its always too far from being a good connection


My connection its pretty cool and quick..no complains


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 7, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> what do u mean by a "proper" ds version? like viewable through a ds web browser? or a homebrew just for this site?


I believe Everlong means viewable perfectly through a DS web browser. Kinda like a specially-made portal for cell phones, a portal made for the DS web browser.


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats right Skyline.

I'm sugesting a portal identical to this(i'm guessing that will be easier for the coders), but with the proper dimensions to be view with a ds,alowing it to be at a good speed


----------



## EverlongNDS (Feb 8, 2009)

VISIT THIS THREAD! a even more original idea to this site :

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=134182&st=0


----------

